# Darkfall Online - Lohnt sich der Wiedereinstieg?



## InVaz (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Nach einem kläglichen scheitern von The Elder Scrolls Online und rausgeschmissenen 100,00 € für die CE Edition suche ich jetzt wieder ein MMO, welches mich länger als 2 Monate fesseln kann. Ursprünglich komme ich aus der Ultima Online Szene und kenne daher das in Darkfall Online herschende Full Loot System. 

Ich habe Darkfall Online auch bereits einmal gespielt, das war aber noch zu Beta-Zeiten und dort war es einfach noch so verbuggt, das ich es erst mal an die Seite gelegt habe.

Gibt es aktuelle Erfahrungsberichte von aktiven Spielern hier im Forum? Lohnt sich der Wiedereinstieg?

Grüße! 
InVaz


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juli 2014)

"Darkfall Online" wurde abgeschaltet. Stattdessen gibt es jetzt "Darkfall Unholy Wars". Im Prinzip fast das gleiche, nur bessere Grafik und "Klassen". Die heissen da zwar "Rollen", aber im Prinzip ist es das gleiche: Eine Klasse mit verschiedenen Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten.

Wenn du DFO nur aus der Beta kennst und damals kein "Hardcore DFO"-Suchti warst, wird sich ein Wiedereinstieg und unvoreingenommener Blick sicher lohnen. Angeblich soll immernoch (bzw wieder) relativ viel los sein. Und irgendwie ist eine "Custom Role" dazugekommen, also sowas wie eine "freie Klasse", wo man sich Spezialisierungen aus den anderen Rollen aussuchen kann. Keine Ahnung ... ich hab's auch schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## InVaz (23. Juli 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> "Darkfall Online" wurde abgeschaltet. Stattdessen gibt es jetzt "Darkfall Unholy Wars". Im Prinzip fast das gleiche, nur bessere Grafik und "Klassen". Die heissen da zwar "Rollen", aber im Prinzip ist es das gleiche: Eine Klasse mit verschiedenen Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Wenn du DFO nur aus der Beta kennst und damals kein "Hardcore DFO"-Suchti warst, wird sich ein Wiedereinstieg und unvoreingenommener Blick sicher lohnen. Angeblich soll immernoch (bzw wieder) relativ viel los sein. Und irgendwie ist eine "Custom Role" dazugekommen, also sowas wie eine "freie Klasse", wo man sich Spezialisierungen aus den anderen Rollen aussuchen kann. Keine Ahnung ... ich hab's auch schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt.



Na das hört sich ja schonmal super an! Dich kann man zufällig nicht mehr dazu bewegen wieder in Darkfall einzusteigen? Dann wären wir mit meiner Freundin schon zu Dritt ;D

Gibts auch noch aktive Spieler, die sich zum aktuellen Stand äußern möchten?

Gruß InVaZ


----------



## Ogil (23. Juli 2014)

Eine der groessten Aenderungen im Vergleich zum "alten" Darkfall ist, dass sich Faehigkeiten nun nicht mehr ueber ihre Nutzung steigern, sondern dass man fuer alles irgendwelche Punkte bekommt (die man natuerlich nicht XP nennt weil das ist ja boese!) fuer die man dann die Faehigkeiten steigert. Ich persoenlich finde das doof. Aber das muss Dich natuerlich nicht unbedingt stoeren...


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2014)

InVaz schrieb:


> Dich kann man zufällig nicht mehr dazu bewegen wieder in Darkfall einzusteigen?



Nein. Das "echte" Darkfall ist für mich mit seiner Abschaltung gestorben. Mit diesem neuen "Frankenfall" und den ganzen (teils fragwürdigen) Änderungen kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht anfreunden. Aber das ist halt die Sicht eines Ex-DFO-Suchtis.  Das neue DF kann dem alten einfach nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Zerasata (24. Juli 2014)

InVaz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Nach einem kläglichen scheitern von The Elder Scrolls Online und rausgeschmissenen 100,00 &#8364; für die CE Edition



Es ist immer wieder lustig, wie manche Leute sich als Nabel der Welt ansehen und beschließen, dass ein Spiel kläglich gescheitert ist. 
Das alles nur, weil es den eigenen Geschmack nicht mehr trifft. - epic fail.

Zur Frage. Alleine wegen dem Skillsystem hat mir das "alte" Darkfall online besser gefallen. Einen Blick ist es trotzdem wert.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2014)

Wobei wenn man sich so die Story durchliest und die Screenshots sieht, bekommt man schonwieder Bock: http://www.civforum.de/showthread.php?85396-Darkfall-Unholy-Wars-Nicht-mehr-ganz-alleine-gegen-immer-noch-Alle/page21

Weiss net ... Vielleicht resubbe ich mal für'n Monat und schaue selbst, was sich getan hat.


----------



## InVaz (24. Juli 2014)

Zerasata schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder lustig, wie manche Leute sich als Nabel der Welt ansehen und beschließen, dass ein Spiel kläglich gescheitert ist.
> Das alles nur, weil es den eigenen Geschmack nicht mehr trifft. - epic fail.
> 
> Zur Frage. Alleine wegen dem Skillsystem hat mir das "alte" Darkfall online besser gefallen. Einen Blick ist es trotzdem wert.



Dann formuliere ich es für dich so, das es weder lustig ist, noch ein Epic Fail.

"Nach einem aus meiner Sicht gescheiterten Elder Scrolls Online..."

Back to topic:

Ich werds mir auch mal wieder anschauen! Gibt's denn irgendwo gute Tutorials? Ich kann mich nur dran erinnern, das ich ziemlich überfordert gewesen bin, als ich mich das erste mal einloggte, da es wenig Erklärungen zum Interface und Skillsystem gegeben hat.

Grüß InVaz


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2014)

Es gibt seit dem Remake auch ein New-User-Tutorial im Spiel, wo man sich durchspielt und das Gröbste so halbwegs gezeigt und in die Dinge nach dem "Learning-by-doing"-Schema eingeführt wird.

PS: Ich hab doch mal resubbed. Also ich kann dir das Spiel später dann auch mal praktisch zeigen.


----------



## InVaz (24. Juli 2014)

Das wäre natürlich super! Wie heißt du denn InGame bzw. wie kann man einen Freund InGame hinzufügen?

Ich hab um 17.00 Feierabend und werde dann gleich zu Hause das Spiel noch auf den Rechner von meiner Freundin ziehen, da Sie es auch spielen möchte.

Gruß InVas


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2014)

Im Spiel heisse ich "Dapper Dan".

Wenn du im Spiel im "Menü Modus" bist (ESC), hast du rechts am Bildschirm so 'ne Icons. Da ist irgendwo auch "Social". Dort kann man Freunde hinzufügen.

Wie wird dein Name sein?


----------



## InVaz (24. Juli 2014)

Gute Frage..  .. das ist dann wohl mit die schwierigste Entscheidung.. sobald lass uns das besser auf morgen verschieben, da ist schließlich auch Freitag und meine Zeit ist nicht so begrenzt =D

Grüß InVas


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2014)

Hehe, klar. Kein Ding. Namensgebung ist immer ätzend, das kenn ich. Aber da haste auch einen Namensgenerator im Spiel bei der Charaktererstellung, der dir Vor- und Nachnamen vorschlägt.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juli 2014)

Ok, ich muss mich korrigieren. Es gibt keine Rollen mehr in Darkfall.  Das neue Charaktersystem erinnert stark an DFO.

Man hat keine Rolle mehr, für die man sich entscheiden muss, sondern nur noch Skills, die man (unter bestimmten Beschränkungen) in seine Aktionsleisten ziehen kann. Damit man nicht wieder diesen "Jack Of All Trades"-Effekt, sondern mehr Diversität hat, kann man insg. nur 16 Skills verteilen, wobei es nur 8-"Rollen"-Skills und 1 "Rollen"-Ultimate sein dürfen. Die restlichen 7 Skills können "allgemeine" Skills sein (Heal Self, Stamina to Health, Heal Mount, usw).


----------



## Ogil (25. Juli 2014)

Hmm - na vielleicht schau ich dann auch nochmal rein. Am meisten genervt hatte mich ja bei UW (neben dem XP-System) dass sich die Kaempfe viel schwammiger anfuehlten im Vergleich zu DFO. Mal schauen ob sich daran was getan hat...

PS: Hab auch mal wieder aktiviert. Allerdings gibt es keinen alten Char mehr (was mir egal ist da ich UW nicht lang gespielt habe) und einen neuen kann ich nicht erstellen, weil alle Namen abgelehnt werden. Erstmal ein Ticket aufgemacht :<


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juli 2014)

InVaz schrieb:


> Gute Frage..  .. das ist dann wohl mit die schwierigste Entscheidung.. sobald lass uns das besser auf morgen verschieben, da ist schließlich auch Freitag und meine Zeit ist nicht so begrenzt =D
> 
> Grüß InVas


Und, schon reingeschnuppert?


----------



## InVaz (26. Juli 2014)

Grüß dich spectrumizer!

Hab Freitag Abend mal meinen Kontostand geprüft und der hat leider "NEIN" gesagt. Darf also erst ab 1.8 wieder spielen.. :/ aber ist ja schon bald! Hab auch was von einem Buddy Account gelesen mit dem man 2 Wochen kostenlos spielen kann, hast du davon was gehört? 

Und wie siehts es eigendlich aus wenn wir zusammen spielen möchten, sollte ich dann die gleiche Fraktion wie du wählen, oder kann man immer zusammen spielen?

Grüß InVas


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Juli 2014)

Ah, wußte ich noch nicht. Hab mich mal schlau gemacht. https://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthread.php?389742-Introducing-Buddy-Keys
Hab die mal kontaktiert und nach meinen 3 Keys gefragt.  Wenn ich die bekomme, kann ich dir einen geben, klar.

Wegen zusammenspielen ist kein Problem. Gibt da keine fraktionsübergreifenden (oder gar fraktionseigenen) Beschränkungen in der Interaktion.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Juli 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Hab auch mal wieder aktiviert. Allerdings gibt es keinen alten Char mehr (was mir egal ist da ich UW nicht lang gespielt habe) und einen neuen kann ich nicht erstellen, weil alle Namen abgelehnt werden. Erstmal ein Ticket aufgemacht :<


Cool, dann melde dich mal, wenn du wieder InGame bist. 

Dass der Char weg war, hatte ich auch bei einem Account gehabt. Allerdings haben die den nach 'nem Ticket recht schnell "wiederhergestellt". Scheinbar war der wohl nur in 'ner anderen Datenbank "geparkt" oder so.


----------



## InVaz (27. Juli 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ah, wußte ich noch nicht. Hab mich mal schlau gemacht. https://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthread.php?389742-Introducing-Buddy-Keys
> Hab die mal kontaktiert und nach meinen 3 Keys gefragt.  Wenn ich die bekomme, kann ich dir einen geben, klar.
> 
> Wegen zusammenspielen ist kein Problem. Gibt da keine fraktionsübergreifenden (oder gar fraktionseigenen) Beschränkungen in der Interaktion.



*Super* spectrumizer! 

Noch eine Frage: 
Ich hab von einem Mentorensystem gehört, wo andere Spielern den neuen Spielern das Spiel zeigen. 
Weißt du was es damit auf sich hat?



Ogil schrieb:


> Hmm - na vielleicht schau ich dann auch nochmal rein. Am meisten genervt hatte mich ja bei UW (neben dem XP-System) dass sich die Kaempfe viel schwammiger anfuehlten im Vergleich zu DFO. Mal schauen ob sich daran was getan hat...
> 
> PS: Hab auch mal wieder aktiviert. Allerdings gibt es keinen alten Char mehr (was mir egal ist da ich UW nicht lang gespielt habe) und einen neuen kann ich nicht erstellen, weil alle Namen abgelehnt werden. Erstmal ein Ticket aufgemacht :<



Schön das du auch mal wieder reinschaust. Vielleicht haben wir ja schon bald eine kleine Gruppe! 


Gruß InVas


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Juli 2014)

http://www.darkfallunholywars.info/blog/the-mentor-system/

Grad mal gelesen. Scheinbar funktioniert die Zuweisung automatisch. Kann's aber nicht testen. Ich benötige >= 80.000 Prowess ("XP") um Mentor zu werden (hab zZt nur 60k).


----------



## Niburu (28. Juli 2014)

Na, da habt ihr wohl noch das Unholy Wars vom letzten Jahr in Erinnerung gehabt. Da gabs inzwischen absolut Krasse eingriffe ins Gameplay, das betrifft nicht nur das Charaktersystem sondern auch die Wirtschaft. Wie man Ressourcen bezieht etc. 

Ist ja nicht so das es dazu hier Ifnos gab wa :-)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/206941-ressourcen-patch-und-neues-charakter-system/


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juli 2014)

Ja, das jetzige Darkfall macht wirklich deutlich mehr Spaß. Die Kombinationsmöglichkeiten der Skills gibt den Spielern endlich wieder die Freiheit zurück, die man aus DF1 kannte. Ich bin sogar der Ansicht, dass das jetzige System sogar noch einen Tick besser ist, als das DF1-Charaktersystem, da durch die Beschränkung von 8/1 (8 Klassenskills, 1 Ulti) mehr Diversität entsteht, ohne den "Jack-of-all-Trades"-Effekt zu haben.

Auch die ersten Schritte der Überarbeitungen des Loots und Craftings sind gelungen.

Auf jeden Fall Prädikat "sehr empfehlenswert". Ich hoffe die Jungs bleiben weiter auf dem guten Kurs.


----------



## InVaz (29. Juli 2014)

Was ich auch festgestellt habe, das es nicht wie in anderen MMOS direkt mit 100 % Spielspaß losgeht, sondern der Weg das wahre Ziel ist. 

Als ich gestern zugeschaut habe wie sich 2 Spieler duelliert haben und dabei wie Jediritter durch die Luft geflogen sind.. Man da will man nicht mehr als 70.000 pp zu haben.

Eine Sache war aber wirklich beeindruckend. In bisher noch keinem MMO wurde ich so oft angesprochen ob ich Hilfe benötige. 

Direkt schon nach dem Tutorial drücke mir ein Spieler mit ~400.000pp einen Sack mit Ausrüstung, Mats und Gold in die Hand und meinte "Be carefull. It`s a hard and dirty world behind the walls".

Das war wirklich einzigartig!


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juli 2014)

Das gute an Darkfall ist auch, dass man nicht "Max-Level" sein muss, um im PvP bestehen zu können oder in Gruppenkämpfen ein Faktor zu sein. Durch das PP-System kann man sich schnell die Skills kaufen und Stats hochleveln, die man zum Überleben braucht. Und durch cleveres Spiel kann man auch "etablierte" Spieler besiegen, selbst wenn diese einen besseren Charakter haben.

Wir können ja auch gern zusammen farmen gehen, habe auch noch einige Feats offen. Das gute an dem PP-System ist auch, dass du quasi jederzeit einen Feat mitmachen kannst und dadurch auch deine Feats angerechnet und erledigt bekommst.


----------



## Niburu (16. August 2014)

In DF kann man jetzt auch seine Subscription erneuern indem man das Shop Item D.U.E.L benutzt. Spieler kaufen das für echtgeld im Shop und können das dann benutzen oder Traden. Man findet also einige DUEL für ein bisschen Gold im Market und kann dann sein Abo verlängern.

Um das zu nutzen brauchtm an natürlich erstmal ne aktive Subscription. Nette Geschichte, änhlich wie PLEX in EvE oder APEX in Arch Age.

Der Siege Patch ist jetzt durch, ehr ein etwas uninterssanter Patch für mich persönlich (hat aber die HUD extrem verändert) und das nächste was jetzt kommt sind Quests, was erstmal langweilig klingt aber in der Darkfall Welt wirklich interessant ist.

Quests:

http://www.darkfallonline.com/news/quests-are-coming-soon


----------



## spectrumizer (16. August 2014)

Zum Thema Quests: "Our first batch of quests aim to tell the first tales of the Unholy Wars [...]" *huuuuuuust*


----------



## Niburu (22. August 2014)

Warum *hust* ?


----------



## spectrumizer (23. August 2014)

Naja, "The first tales of Unholy Wars"? ... "Once upon a time, there was a persistence bug, ..."


----------



## Niburu (26. August 2014)

Das war aber noch in der Zeit bevor Gott (Tasos) die Welt erschaffen hat/ Beta ^^

Darkfall hat jetzt ein offizielles deutsches Forum, bei Fragen, fragen !


----------



## Kaputtmachaa (26. August 2014)

Niburu schrieb:


> Darkfall hat jetzt ein offizielles deutsches Forum, bei Fragen, fragen !



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. ^^

spectrumizer, mir ist aufgefallen, dass die letzten buffed.de news zu DFUW vom März sind. Da geht doch sicher mehr. 

Und ich wäre euch unendlich dankbar, wenn ihr bei der Spielbeschreibung nicht nur screenshots von DF1 zeigen würdet. Wenn ich DFUW nicht kennen würde und die Spielbeschreibung bei buffed.de angucken würde, wäre ich doch eher abgeschreckt, ob der altbackenen Screenshots.

Könntet ihr das mal etwas aktualisieren, pretty pleeeease? ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (28. August 2014)

Da muss ich mal den ZAMinator fragen, ob man da was machen kann. Ich bin nur ein unbedeutender kleiner Mod. 

Was ist btw eigentlich aus InVaz geworden? Den hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen oder gelesen.


----------



## InVaz (28. Oktober 2014)

Bin aktuell in ArcheAge unterwegs  Wie läufts bei dir?


----------

